# R2O New Shipments



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

R2O has a new shipment of fish and expecting another shipment of fish tomorrow from the Philippines.

I bought a couple of nice large yellow clown gobys.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Large Clown goby is that like Jumbo shrimp? 

what kind of stuff do they have or getting in?

any corals?


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

TBemba said:


> Large Clown goby is that like Jumbo shrimp?
> 
> what kind of stuff do they have or getting in?
> 
> any corals?


What I meant is..... normally the yellow clown gobys I have seen is about an inch in size but these guys are 2inch plus, more like damsel size. He only gets about 6pcs or less whenever they come in.

Presently he has tangs, different types of wrasse etc, best is to call and ask Ryan if you coming from afar.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

wow, I thought they didnt get larger than 1 1/2 inches.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

TBemba said:


> wow, I thought they didnt get larger than 1 1/2 inches.


Citron Clown Gobys (citrinus) get to around 2"-2.5", they range in colour from muddy yellow to black. Yellow Clown Gobies (okinawae) do not get that large, and are quite a bit thinner than the Citrons. My black citron was on par in size to my clowns. He was a real devil to my LPS, and I couldn't add any SPS until he left.


----------

